# hello from WI



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

hi welcome to the site i am also from Wisconsin
glad to have another Wisconsinite on the forum 
what hills are you planning to go to?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

*WI here also*

Thinking of going to Tyrol basin this Saturday. I'll probably have to use rental crap until I can get my own.
i'm eyeballing a Technine split T 157.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Well finally got some new gear.

Just picked up a Rome Machine 157
Rome Targa bindings
And some Nike Zome Force 1 boots

Just got it all setup, 22" on the binders, and 12/12 on the degrees.

Ive read alot of good reviews, and got a pretty good price on all of it!

Cant wait to go hit up some hills now!


----------

